# Is there any way to get siser easy weed vinyl off so I can redo it?



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure where to post this...

Well I did a 5x T today and I goofed on the placement on the left chest... I used easy weed... Is there any way to get it back off so I can redo it?

TIA
MM64


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Help I goofed*

hope you bought two of them!


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*



jiarby said:


> hope you bought two of them!


Thats what I was worried about... and nope I didn't

MM64


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*

Spray spot cleaning fluid on it (from the back), wait a few seconds, stretch the image area a bit so it releases then pull it off.


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Help I goofed*



TYGERON said:


> Spray spot cleaning fluid on it (from the back), wait a few seconds, stretch the image area a bit so it releases then pull it off.


dry cleaning fluid? or spray n wash type stuff?

Thanks


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*



mrmopar64 said:


> Not sure where to post this...
> 
> Well I did a 5x T today and I goofed on the placement on the left chest... I used easy weed... Is there any way to get it back off so I can redo it?
> 
> ...


We have used a heat gun to get vinyl off in the past. Problem with dark garments though is the little bit of residue that can be seen. What color is the shirt?


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*



Mtnview said:


> We have used a heat gun to get vinyl off in the past. Problem with dark garments though is the little bit of residue that can be seen. What color is the shirt?


Black of course


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*



crewchief97 said:


> dry cleaning fluid? or spray n wash type stuff?
> 
> Thanks


You know it kinda smells like dry cleaning fluid...

The stuff used it a spot cleaning gun to remove plastisol.

Guess you probably wouldn't have any unless you screen print.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks to all... I'll try each of them to see if I have any luck... It's no good like it is 

MM64


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have used spot cleaning fluid in a 9800P textile cleaning gun. It works but it is time consuming. Just order a new shirt.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Help I goofed*



TYGERON said:


> The stuff used it a spot cleaning gun to remove plastisol.


We used it to clean up a botched job a silk screener did. 

Pain in the butt to remove the silk screeners work but worked great on vinyl. We dabbed a QTip in it and the vinyl bubbled and released almost instantly with no residue. This was on black football jerseys.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (UPDATE) siser easy weed vinyl off so I can redo it?*



mrmopar64 said:


> Not sure where to post this...
> 
> Well I did a 5x T today and I goofed on the placement on the left chest... I used easy weed... Is there any way to get it back off so I can redo it?
> 
> ...


For those that might need to do this...
I used a product called Goof Off you can get it at most any hardware store
I did this on a black 100% cotton shirt
Put the Goof Off on the lettering then just peeled off the letters if there was any glue left behind I just put alittle more G/F and rubbed with a cloth
Washed the shirt and it looks like new

Hope this helps if you goof
MM64


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> For those that might need to do this...
> I used a product called Goof Off you can get it at most any hardware store
> I did this on a black 100% cotton shirt
> Put the Goof Off on the lettering then just peeled off the letters if there was any glue left behind I just put alittle more G/F and rubbed with a cloth
> ...


That's allota effort to save $4 on a replacement blank!


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah... But I've got more time than money 
To much down time not enough work

MM64


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

jiarby said:


> That's allota effort to save $4 on a replacement blank!


True. But depends on the scenario...

The OP didn't provide context, but let's just say it's Wednesday after five. 
Customer absolutely needs completed order Friday AM. 
You promised by 9 (3 hours _before_ your normal open time and they will come knocking at 8:00 because they "_were in the area and saw your car_").
They've given you money so they own you now and if the order isn't complete (especially the 5X) *someone will die and the annual event that the shirts are for cannot take place.*
You have extra 5X's in every color except the one you jacked (even Tangerine). 
But if all the shirts aren't the same color (especially the 5X) *someone will die and the annual event that the shirts are for cannot take place*. 
No place at all locally to get a replacement. 
Closest supplier is 1 maybe 2 days away regular ground. 
Next Day Air delivery? That would be Friday when they are due and it would cost an arm. 
_If_ you could get the shirt early enough Friday, the extra time it would take to redo the shirt with one arm puts you past deadline. 
The actual event isn't until Sunday. But if the complete order isn't done by 9 Friday (especially the 5X) *someone will die and the annual event that the shirts are for cannot take place*. 

"...allota effort to save $4 on a replacement blank!"

Wow, Glenn. Considering the high caliber of most of your posts/advice, I'm a little taken aback by your _cavalier _attitude concerning the fate of *an annual event and someone's life... *


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*T Shirt Saver works also...I ordered a can in a few months ago and it has save my butt a few times when I was on a deadline crunch....*
*You might want to invest in a can.*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You are right, Ty!
What was I thinking!? 

The Goof Off to clean the shirt costs more than the shirt!

Even so... it IS true that sometimes (usually 8pm Friday Night) you are stuck and can't get a replacement blank in time and have to do what you can with what you got! 

So, apologies all around! 

Hey OP... let us know how it went, the deal has to be done by now, right?


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Worked out fine... Put the new logo in the right spot  and all went well

The cost of the Goof Off was not an issue sence I've had 3 cans of this stuff sitting around forever

But my post was mainly an FYI because you can find it just about anywhere so in a jam you have an opition 

MM64


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

TYGERON said:


> True. But depends on the scenario...
> 
> The OP didn't provide context, but let's just say it's Wednesday after five.
> Customer absolutely needs completed order Friday AM.
> ...


 


LOL.........so true!


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dichloromethane* (DCM or methylene chloride) is a chemical that can be used to dissolve the adhesive on EasyWeed. Screen Printers usually sell it. I have seen it sold as TS3. 

I recommend that you use a plastic syringe to apply just a small amount on the underside of the garment. Once you saturate the area let it sit for a moment to dissolve the adhesive. Turn the garment right side out. Next, gently stretch the area where you want to remove the material. The skin should come off easily. Now use a cotton cloth with a small amount of the solution to remove any addtional adhesive. 

Measure twice & cut once next time. LOL

Good Luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

acetone will work but the adhesive residue will stay. if you are covering it up, then flush with water after removal, dry, and press the replacement.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a dead topic but I thought I may add that I just had to remove Siser easy weed from a royal 100% cotton shirt. I dabbed TexBlend Plastisol Spot Remover on the vinyl with a Q-Tip and allowed it to set for about 15 seconds. The vinyl peeled right off and 15 seconds in the heat press cleared the leftover adhesive.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

since this has been revived..

i use Tekmar TS-VLR

it's specifically for removing vinyl from shirts. 

works great. no residue. very little odor.

yes, its easier to just use a new blank. but what if it's an expensive blank, or something that can't be replaced in time, etc.. such as Tygeron pointed out.

in that case, this stuff is a life saver.

squirt in on the inside of the shirt, where the vinyl is. wait a few seconds, pull the vinyl off. press the shirt, the heat will evaporate the remaining chemical. and the shirt is now ready for the new, correct vinyl.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

How do you go about removing small designs such as text under a larger design, which was what I had to do?
Sure, what I did worked but id be interested to know the "correct" way to remove portions of a vinyl design.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have seen the results of chemicals that claim to leave "no residue".....Most of the time once you run the shirts through the laundry a few times and you end up with lint stuck to the leftover adhesive and quite visible....Fortunately I do not make many mistakes but when I do, they they just become "rags"....


----------



## msiok (Mar 20, 2009)

Have always used TS3 (spot cleaning fluid) to remove film. Never tried Goof Off. Thanks for the tip


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Help I goofed*



TYGERON said:


> Spray spot cleaning fluid on it (from the back), wait a few seconds, stretch the image area a bit so it releases then pull it off.


i tried the spot cleaning gun, red vinyl on natural colored shirt, red vinyl started to bleed, now i have red stains all over the shirt, vinyl never came off for me. I used the spot removal gun from the backside of the shirt. Im thinking i should have just dabbed it on instead of using the gun to spray it. Oh well it was worth a try, nothing to loose.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Help I goofed*

Report Bad Post 
Thanks Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message 







February 19th, 2011 Feb 19, 2011 3:05:01 PM - #*20* (*permalink*) KathleenS 
T-Shirt Lover
T-Shirt Fan


​ 
You can call me: SiserPRO 
Member Since: Sep 2009
Location: Grosse Pointe Woods
Posts: 78 
Mentioned: 1 Post(s)
Tagged: 0 Thread(s)
Thanks: 0
Thanked 29 Times in 21 Posts 

  









*Re: Is there any way to get siser easy weed vinyl off so I can redo it?* 
*Dichloromethane* (DCM or methylene chloride) is a chemical that can be used to dissolve the adhesive on EasyWeed. Screen Printers usually sell it. I have seen it sold as TS3. 

I recommend that you use a plastic syringe to apply just a small amount on the underside of the garment. Once you saturate the area let it sit for a moment to dissolve the adhesive. Turn the garment right side out. Next, gently stretch the area where you want to remove the material. The skin should come off easily. Now use a cotton cloth with a small amount of the solution to remove any addtional adhesive. 

Measure twice & cut once next time. LOL

Good Luck!


Share 





























 
__________________
Kathleen - SiserPRO
www.siserna.com www.siser.it


----------



## sologod134 (Jan 11, 2016)

Vinyl removal


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I used MEK to get a letter to let go of the shirt.


----------



## Ryan87500 (Apr 2, 2016)

sologod134 said:


> Vinyl removal



Great to hear


----------

